# 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help



## vexvegaz (Jan 29, 2007)

hey guys, first time poster here . 
anyways...my truck was totaled about a week ago and with the inssurance money i picked up a 2002 jetta vr6 with the monsoon stereo package & cd changer in the trunk. What id like to do is replace the HU with the one from my old truck, its a dual branded single din cd/mp3 dash. id also like to put in my amp(obicon 500w) and sub box(3 * 10").
now my main question is, is it possible to use my aftermarket HU and still keep the monsoon amp to power the stock speakers by using a harness? do they have wire harness that fit what im trying to do? and also, i kno nothing about these vw jettas but should i be concerned with having the stock monsson amp and my sub amp running off the stock batts/altanator ?
tnks in advance 
vex


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

ya i use an impedence adapter they are like 20-30 bucks check a local audio shop for one. But i have a clarion HU with my monsoon setup and no trunk cd player. If your worried about a battery just get an optima.


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (vexvegaz)*

Just get a wiring harness for the HU. Read the FAQ on how to wire the sub amp. You can run the stock amp and sub amp. Depending on the power draw from the amp you might want to consider a cap.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (bluebora20v)*

yeah def cosider a cap your alt will thankyou
cheers


----------



## jettman96 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (vexvegaz)*

I didn't know they make a harness for the monsoon amp







The car audio place i went to said i had to get the amp bypassed. I had a Clarion that was a single din but just recently swapped it with an alpine DVD player with a 6.5 screen. Its sweet good luck with the amp, nice choice on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (jettman96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettman96* »_I didn't know they make a harness for the monsoon amp







The car audio place i went to said i had to get the amp bypassed. I had a Clarion that was a single din but just recently swapped it with an alpine DVD player with a 6.5 screen. Its sweet good luck with the amp, nice choice on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They don't make wiring harness for the amp...


----------



## jettman96 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (bluebora20v)*

I didn't think they made one that would allow you to still use the monsoon amp with an after market deck. Thats what i am sayin.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: 2002 jetta w/ monsoon aftermarket HU help (jettman96)*

http://www.enfig.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vexvegaz (Jan 29, 2007)

finaly installed the HU using a metra 70-1784 wireharness, but had to stop with just having the HU installed, i cant seem to find a place to runt he positive amp wire from inside to the battery, any idea on how to run a wire from under the hood to the lower dash off a 2002 jetta?
BTW thanks for all the reply guys much appreciated


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vexvegaz)*

1. DO NOT USE A CAP
2. They do make a wiring harness that allows you to use a aftermarket HU with the monsoon amp.
3. There is a gromet in the engine bay to the left of the master cylinder and down about 2 inches. There is a rubber plug in the hole. Punch that out, and run the power wire through there.


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

The only reason people say that you _need_ to bypass the Monsoon amp is because of the fact that there is a slight possibility that your Monsoon amp will go bad from having an aftermarket deck that outputs a slightly higher powered signal. Rather than run the risk of having to bypass the amp in the future, they tell you to do it when you replace the deck, so there is no worry about it down the road.
Personally I've never seen this happen with a Monsoon amp. I have seen it happen with factory Infinity amps, BOSE amps, and most recently the factory amp in a late 90's BMW 325i, which was a pain in the arse to bypass, might I add.
I've been running an aftermarket deck w/ Monsoon setup for 3 years, and it still sounds great.
With the 2002.5 double din equipped VWs, you need Metra harness 70-9003, while with the single din equipped VWs, use 70-1784. No need to bypass amps with the listed harnesses.


----------



## vexvegaz (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote »_he only reason people say that you need to bypass the Monsoon amp is because of the fact that there is a slight possibility that your Monsoon amp will go bad from having an aftermarket deck that outputs a slightly higher powered signal. Rather than run the risk of having to bypass the amp in the future, they tell you to do it when you replace the deck, so there is no worry about it down the road.
Personally I've never seen this happen with a Monsoon amp. I have seen it happen with factory Infinity amps, BOSE amps, and most recently the factory amp in a late 90's BMW 325i, which was a pain in the arse to bypass, might I add.
I've been running an aftermarket deck w/ Monsoon setup for 3 years, and it still sounds great.
With the 2002.5 double din equipped VWs, you need Metra harness 70-9003, while with the single din equipped VWs, use 70-1784. No need to bypass amps with the listed harnesses.

@ 3 , cant seem to find that rubber plug u speak of, got any pics i can use as reference, btw this is a 2002 jetta vr6 AT not MT
and why no caps? i heard alot of people tell me get a cap


_Modified by vexvegaz at 6:12 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## vexvegaz (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Ry4n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_
I've been running an aftermarket deck w/ Monsoon setup for 3 years, and it still sounds great.
With the 2002.5 double din equipped VWs, you need Metra harness 70-9003, while with the single din equipped VWs, use 70-1784. No need to bypass amps with the listed harnesses.

witht he new aftermarket HU the sound is great and so far so good, yea i had to get the metra 70-1785 which is the same as the 1784 but comes with the added rca plugs(only ones they had in stock). Also any idea on how to take out the top pocket(top of the single din HU), id like to move the aftermarket HU wiring so its flushed when inserted.

thanks for the reply guys


_Modified by vexvegaz at 6:14 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## vexvegaz (Jan 29, 2007)

*update*

decided to jus go ahead n drill a hole on the passenger side of the firewall to route the positive lead wire to the trunk, must say it already souded terrific witht he dual HU and stock monsoon sound but by adding 3 x 10" & obicon 480w amp for bass it truely does THUMP!
again..thanks for all the help guys it is much apreciated










_Modified by vexvegaz at 1:17 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## SK1VT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (vexvegaz)*

what are the differences between the 70-1785 and 70-1784? the 1785 has low output RCA correct? and correct me if i'm wrong the 1784 has a higher output. wouldnt the 1785 be the one to go with for a monsoon, being its low output? i'm asking cuz i have a pioneer head unit waiting to replace my single din monsoon head unit. and a friend of mine who has some experience with stereo installation says that the higher output of the 1784 wont work with the low output monsoon amp. someone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (SK1VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SK1VT* »_what are the differences between the 70-1785 and 70-1784? the 1785 has low output RCA correct? and correct me if i'm wrong the 1784 has a higher output. wouldnt the 1785 be the one to go with for a monsoon, being its low output? i'm asking cuz i have a pioneer head unit waiting to replace my single din monsoon head unit. and a friend of mine who has some experience with stereo installation says that the higher output of the 1784 wont work with the low output monsoon amp. someone care to enlighten me?



_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_I've been running an aftermarket deck w/ Monsoon setup for 3 years, and it still sounds great.

This is with the 1784 harness. 1785 is a safer bet, if you can find one. It will work either way though... I am living proof.


_Modified by Ry4n at 10:47 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## SK1VT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ry4n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_

This is with the 1784 harness. 1785 is a safer bet, if you can find one. It will work either way though... I am living proof.

_Modified by Ry4n at 10:47 PM 2-19-2007_

i'll see if i can find a 1785. thanks for the help


----------



## SK1VT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ry4n)*

i called metra today and they told me that the 1784 is the harness to go with. so thanks Ry4n for the help. they also said the 1785 is for a passat, that the actual plug is a different shape and size


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (SK1VT)*

no problem.
I've actually never seen a 1785.. I just took the other guys word for it.


----------



## Ekeop432 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (Ry4n)*

do you know what would happen if something happened to the amp?All you did was just plugged it in and it started working? because everyone is telling me that i have to bypass or you will cause a fire, or the speakers wont work, no sound at all so i just dont know what to do i have the harness and everything i was going to put in a pioneer HU


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ekeop432)*

don't listen to them. Just get the head unit wiring harness and be happy.


----------



## Ekeop432 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

so you are completely possitive that it will work with no problems


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ekeop432)*

As long as you don't screw up the wiring harness or hook wire where they won't go, then yes, you will be fine.


----------



## Ekeop432 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

have you done this before


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ekeop432)*

yes


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re*

So, the head unit is just a pre-amp to the amp in the trunk? (jetta)


----------

